# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Ask/Tell Me About >  >  Tell me about your music instrument playing skills!

## 3jcool

Personally, I've been playing trumpet for now 2 years.

I play not only at school, but also in a Jazzband, an orchestra, in cadets and with a brass quintet.

I practice over 10 hours per week because this is something I just love.  :For Xox: 



What about you ?

----------


## no-Name

percussion for 7 years
piano for about 6
quit both two years ago
started piano again a month ago
feelin' good

----------


## 3jcool

I played piano when I was yougn and I quit.
Sometimes I hear some of my friends playing, makes me regret a little bit quitting piano.
But it's fine. I like trumpet way better  :tongue2:

----------


## Neo Neo

I've played cello for 9 years and majoring in it, and can play scales on the piano but don't know any pieces on it lol. Ah, I'm at work now but I wish I was practicing...

----------


## Xei

Played piano for like... 10, 12 years.

Also play flute and guitar a bit but hardly as much.

Oh, and I'm proficient at kazoo.

----------


## McGinnis

Been playing guitar for 4 years or so, but my practice routine in all that time has been rather lacking, so I'm still at an early intermediate level. I have trouble picking up the guitar on a daily basis, despite the fact that I really enjoy it.

----------


## Odd_Nonposter

Tuba for six years, plus four years of trombone at the same time.

And I suck at both of them.

----------


## Raspberry

I've played piano for about 5 years. I love it but have exams coming up...  ::holyshit::

----------


## Xei

> Tuba for six years, plus four years of trombone at the same time.
> 
> And I suck at both of them.



No; you blow.

DOUBLE PUN, OHHHH YEAH.

----------


## Raspberry

I wanna learn guitar!  ::D:  Such an awesome instrument

----------


## Kaizer

> I wanna learn guitar!  Such an awesome instrument



So get a guitar! :O

You can find some really cheap beginners acoustic guitars for under $50. Just read a few lessons online about the basics and look up some tabs/chords for your favorite songs. That's how I got started, and I'm amazed at the progress I've made in just 2 1/2 years.

----------


## Xei

If you have LIDL where you are I got a really decent acoustic guitar there for £30 with an electronic guitar tuner included.

----------


## plamadude30k

Let's see, I started about 12 years ago with classical cello, which I played for about 7 years. Though I don't play cello anymore, I have now been playing mandolin for 11 years, guitar for 10, bagpipes of various description for about 6 years, and tin whistle, mandola, bouzouki and a few others I'm probably forgetting off and on for the past 7 or 8 years. Oddly enough, I'm not even a music major, nor is it my primary occupation.

----------


## Supernova

I started learning Piano a while ago, I started improving but eventually stopped to persue other things.  I still have some limited residual skill fom that, but only motor skills, not actual knowledge.  I fiddled with guitar several times, but never really caught on.  Then, for no apparent reason, 2 and a half years ago I decided to start guitar lessons at the local music store, and I'm so glad I did.  I love playing, and I've been a quick learner, but I've been having trouble finding the time lately, especially once I got back to school and have been hosting an exchange student as well.  The exchange student leaves tomorrow, and school should slow down a bit once I'm fully up to speed, so I should be playing more soon.

----------


## DuB

Guitar, bass, and ukulele mostly, although they're all pretty close to the same thing so I suppose it's not that impressive. Going on 9 years now (damn). I owned a keyboard in the past but I gave it away recently. I picked it up when I was 19, but by that time I was pretty busy with college and never really devoted the time required to become proficient. Anyway, I have my eye on banjo next. Oh and with much practice my singing is becoming quite tolerable.

----------


## Minako

Piano for 10 years :'D  I should practice it more though :/ *goes off to do so*

----------


## Cosmix

Cello for 3 years, Clarinet for 3 years, Flute for 2 years - Haven't touched any of those in a very long time.

Been playing guitar for about 8 years but don't really use it as much anymore.

I've now delved into Synthesizers and MIDI Keyboards, also play pretty good drums on drum machines - been doing this for 2 years and love it like nothing before it.  Going to be doing this for quite some time.

----------


## snumbers

Saxaphone for like 3 years and keyboard 3 years.
Played in a school band alot.

----------


## Clyde Machine

Oh God, I don't even remember anymore....
Percussion in middle school and high school, that would be about 6 years.
Picked up the guitar 5 or 6 years ago, I don't know anymore. You assess how I do.  :tongue2:  That's the last guitar-oriented track I released, more on the way. I'm working on an album, already released a free digital EP last year, though music is no longer my career goal. I still love music of course, but I don't record or write as much as I used to. Regardless, you can find all my stuff at my Last.FM profile. Free music and all.  :smiley: 
I tried learning the piano and viola on my own time, but unfortunately at the same time. Naturally, all I ever did was learn how to port guitar skills and music theory knowledge to each instrument, meaning it took forever to do anything like read sheet music.
I'd love to learn the piano regardless, though the keyboard I have is pretty low-grade. Doesn't sound like a piano, though it's got decent synth sounds.

----------


## mindwanderer

I've played guitar, harmonica, and jaw harp for a bit. I just started practicing overtone singing, and considering I've only started 3 days ago I'm doing pretty good. I'm trying to learn keyboard better too.

----------


## acatalephobic

Flute, harmonica, recorder, toy keyboards.

----------


## Clyde Machine

Toy keyboards? Sounds fun.  :tongue2:  Do you play actual songs on them or just play around?

----------


## BlueBlue

I like playing Bach on synthesizers. I have been playing keyboard instruments for 12 years and I have recently been focusing my attention on contrapuntal and polyphonic music because to me it's rather complex and much more challenging than typical piano stuff like Mozart or Beethoven, but by no means am I understating these composers because their works are difficult in their own ways. Recently I have spent most of my time learning fugues from the Well-Tempered Clavier. I'm also half way through tackling the Musical Offering's Ricercar a 6 which always impresses me because Bach _improvised_ this ON THE SPOT *WITH NO MISTAKES* for Frederick the Great!

----------


## acatalephobic

> Toy keyboards? Sounds fun.  Do you play actual songs on them or just play around?



Both, I guess.

For one summer I was in a band of sorts wherein I played nothing but children's Casio keyboards.

And it's fun to try them out at thriftstores, being it's the best way to find them and the easiest way to annoy stuffy customers.

----------


## ACaddict

Guitar and Trombone

----------


## Milotic

I play the electric guitar and was at level 4. I quit 4 years ago and my mom desperately wants me to go back. I do too but I'm starting university soon so I'm not sure how I can fit that in my schedule. I can read music, although, I'm not entirely sure what notes I am playing. (embarrassing, i know. but i never really cared much for the theory part of guitar playing.) That reminds me, I need to buy a new capo. I'm not a great singer but in my lonesome, I attempt to sing while I play on my guitar. The last song I tried to multi-task was Dizzy by Jimmy Eat World. It was going good for a while until I realized my singing needs more work. A song that I can proudly say I've mastered is Stairway To Heaven, minus the vocals.  ::D:

----------


## Chimpertainment

monkey see monkey do...

i pleh le trumpet
i pleh le drumkitz
i pleh le guitarrr
i pleh le piano
i pleh le spoons
i pleh meh vocal chords
I pleh electronic recording apparatus.....  :Rock out:

----------


## DarkParadise

I play piano. But not much. Mostly self-taught. :smiley:

----------


## Brigid

I have a piano keyboard at home, so I've been trying to learn to play for a little less than a year. Except, when I'm away at college I don't have that keyboard with me. There are pianos at school that I can use to practice, but I'm also usually super busy.  :tongue2:  So, at the moment I can only play a few songs, but I hope to get better!

----------


## jetta86s

I play organ... but am really a frustrated guitarist :Cheeky:

----------


## Densetsu

For the last year or so I've been debating on whether or not I should learn how to play the guitar. Last month I decided to go for it and borrowed an Ibanez V70CETBS from a friend of mine and I've been happily practicing on and off since then. The guitar has steel strings so I can't wait for my calluses to come in soon.

----------


## SzuruDusk

4 years - Acoustic Guitar. Learned everything I know from myself.
I can play anything, now, with just a little practice.
Improvising is the funnest thing in the world.
It's so surreal, playing and experimenting with songs that just seem to... flow from the heart.
Playing guitar will always be my muse, my comfort, my medicine, my love. I love music more than most can imagine.

I've also been working on my singing voice for my whole life. Also learned how to sing from myself.
I'm still very shaky and untrained, but I have the potential.

----------


## Kevs

I play organ and that's what I know how to play...


but the truth is imma frustrated guitarist :Cheeky:  I've been practicing for year I really love guitar but it seems like guitar doesn't love me and hate so much  ::?:

----------


## Wishfulthinker

I starting learning the piano at about 7 years old, was a natural at reading sheet music, stopped playing about 4 years later, now have NO sheet music skills so I've been playing the drums for about 3 or 4 years. :3

----------


## Jamal

I've been playing piano for 11 years. I'm self taught and I've composed many pieces. Having said that I'm a much better composer than I am a player. I also have played guitar for about 8 years and i'm decent at it. I rarely practice either instrument these days. Oh yeah and I make rap beats on FL studio. Ultimately I want to compose music for movies  ::D:

----------


## Athylus

I used to play the piano when I was 11 to 12 and then quit it... I recently picked it up again but I'm not that good yet. I like it a lot though.  ::content::

----------


## DreamHighlander

I played organ for about 8 years at music school, playing classical music.
Then i started to play keyboards. I have my solo project (ambien/ new age/ soundtracks) and i play with some bands (mostly black metal), recorded some cd's and performed at gigs with those bands.
I also play drums. I played in a thrash metal band and a couple of punk-rock bands.

----------


## SilentEternity

I play the clarinet and saxophone currently, and I know how to play the piano.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Took piano lessons as a kid, but I'm shit at it now.

Self-taught on the guitar, and been playing for about 6 years now. Here's an improvisational vid:

----------


## Xvaiuer

I've played Clarinet for 4 years and I'm starting Saxophone next year. I'm pretty good at clarinet, but I do not like practicing on weekends or in after-school band.

----------


## Woodstock

I've played the guitar for about 3 years and just started playing keyboards (mostly synthesizers). I can also hit things with sticks.

----------


## zinn

I'm majoring in percussion (9 years of experience), so most of my time goes into marimba and snare drum practice.
I'm also teaching myself to play the mandolin, currently on year 2 of that.
I take piano classes for school, it's required for my major.  It's not really my favorite thing to do, though.
I tried to teach myself guitar and eventually gave up.  Just now trying to get back into it.
And a while ago I taught myself to play the theremin, but I was just borrowing one and have yet to purchase my own.  :Sad:

----------


## Woodstock

> And a while ago I taught myself to play the theremin



Awesome  :Shades wink:

----------


## PostScript99

Flute, P-bone, Tenor Sax, Ocarina, Cornet (badly), and the instrument that should not exist, Recorder.

I wasted all my time learning Flight of the Bumblebee on flute, which makes Recorder and Ocarina easy, but P-bone and Cornet are hard for me, and Tenor is okay.

----------


## Silent_Lucidity

I've been playing guitar for about 12 years. Played piano for a few months in school but I let that go. I've composed many original songs on the guitar. This one was the last one I did before my microphone died:

Anything but me (re-recording) - YouTube

----------


## Bafflegabs

My Triangle playing skills are well above average...

----------


## Narwhal

Started out playing double bass drums when I was 12,
Then in middle school played snare for two years in band,
Then messed around with keyboard off and on,
and now I'm teaching myself to play the acoustic guitar I got for x-mas.
Also I beat box if that counts...

----------


## Grod

I've been playing piano forever. I started picking up guitar, maybe the third or fourth time I've tried to really commit myself, but perseverance always seems to elude me. It's difficult to sound okay at it, versus wind or brass instruments where if you have basic music theory knowledge you can kind of look like you know what you're doing for a bit. Either you sound like you can play guitar or you can't. A friend of mine recommended me a program called Guitarsmith which I had my eye on for years, I might look it into it but it seems kind of gimmicky.

----------


## DuB

Hiring a guitar instructor can help add a sense of accountability that could keep you motivated to practice. It's also nice that they can teach you good practicing habits and whatnot. But the social accountability effects are really not to be ignored.

It also helps if a good friend of yours tries taking up the instrument at the same time as you. I was lucky enough for this to be the case when I was first starting, and I found that there was a mutually-reinforcing effect that ultimately benefited both of us. Maybe you can convince a friend of yours to pick it up along with you.

After a certain point I think the habit becomes self sustaining in the sense that "practicing" no longer feels like practicing, it just feels like, well, playing. And then if anything the hard part is keeping yourself from playing when you really should be doing other things. Once you reach that point, I think you're pretty much set for life.

----------


## Grod

> Hiring a guitar instructor can help add a sense of accountability that could keep you motivated to practice. It's also nice that they can teach you good practicing habits and whatnot. But the social accountability effects are really not to be ignored.
> 
> It also helps if a good friend of yours tries taking up the instrument at the same time as you. I was lucky enough for this to be the case when I was first starting, and I found that there was a mutually-reinforcing effect that ultimately benefited both of us. Maybe you can convince a friend of yours to pick it up along with you.
> 
> After a certain point I think the habit becomes self sustaining in the sense that "practicing" no longer feels like practicing, it just feels like, well, playing. And then if anything the hard part is keeping yourself from playing when you really should be doing other things. Once you reach that point, I think you're pretty much set for life.



I did have a guitar teacher many years ago. Unfortunately with university and health issues it's not possible at the moment. But when I had the teacher and weekly lessons, I was at my best. To anyone thinking of picking up an instrument, particularly popular gear like guitar, bass, drums, or even singing, absolutely go for lessons. I don't know why, but there are many, many, people on the internet who apparently are chronic procrastinators to the point where it's a serious problem in their lives. I've never had much of a problem with procrastination, but if you want to pick up and instrument and you're the procrastinating type definitely get a teacher - it keeps you honest about practicing and learning your stuff. Routine is essential. I know it's worked for friends of mine who struggle to start on the most simple tasks. It's all a matter of having deadlines. I'm a very routine based person so having a very set schedule made it easy for me to practice on set days of the week. I also had expectations to live up to which gives you another reason to keep going even when hate it. So yeah, lessons are a good idea.

I wish I had a friend to learn from the ground up with me, but most of my friends are musicians already. My closest friend is a very talented guitarist, playing semi-professionally in our local scene. I thought it'd work out well playing with him, but it doesn't. Playing together is frustrating for us both; the differences in experience and ability make sessions tense and difficult. At best, it's like he's giving me a free guitar lesson, and that isn't fair for him. I typically end up accompanying him on piano to satisfy my ego, and to restore the sanity of my friend. Plus, what's more fun than improvising music together with your friends? 

edit: managed to practice guitar for two hours today alone, didn't get frustrated, and i'm finally feeling like i'm making progress. fuck year.

----------


## Karloky

well I've been playing guitar for about 2 years I am not very very dedicated to it....but sometimes I like to play.....and I am self learnt.....all I know I learned by myself or used some help from the internet....sometimes I like to play few notes and chords on virtual piano..... actually I have very good listening skills.... not really absolute hearing but relative.....but I can usually figure out any note that there is..... chords more difficult....but sometimes get them too after some time of experimenting at least those basic....so I can hear pretty well....only thing that's more tricky is when some notes are played fast....that is tricky also....but I can almost figure out any note that there is.....but only if I have instrument but unfortunately it takes long for me when there are lots of notes......an that's it I play mostly for myself

----------


## 13WAR08T

I've been playing the piano for about 13 years, specialising in classical and jazz.
Guitar for two years and singing for three years.  ::lol::

----------


## Rodrodrod

self taught myself how to play piano learning the basic scales and chords and then learned how to read music sheet (though super slow), learned some songs but stopped. All the while my brother was learning to play guitar so i picked up how to play it basically learning some chords, but i mostly try to learn cool riffs i like. I have now found my true purpose the DRUM! Been playing that over about a year, teaching myself again.

----------


## goldenphoniex

violin

----------


## sedrick

I've taken violin lessons but never felt I was terribly good at it. I did, however, learn piano by ear, and thanks to some awful experiences compliments of my piano teacher, I cannot read music. But it's fun.  :smiley:  I've been playing the piano nearly my whole life.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Latest vid.  :smiley:

----------


## Synergeon

Started to play the guitar 3.5 years ago taking lessons and 2 years ago I self taught a few basics of drumming.
Composed a few not so great stuff on my own and with a few friends, now I just play for fun when I've time  :wink2: 

I was also quite good at screaming and growling once!

----------


## dolphin

The level of my piano playing skill is the same as a thirteen month old babys speaking skill.

----------


## spellbee2

I've been playing piano for 14 years. I took piano lessons starting in 2nd grade until I graduated high school. It was mostly classical music, but lately I've been starting to get better at improvising, even trying to write my own songs now. I also taught myself bass guitar, which I've been playing for 6 years now.

This is the song I played at the year-end recital of my senior year:

----------


## ElsiaStar

I started playing guitar 3 years ago and am self-taught. I'm still not the greatest, but that's okay because the whole reason I started was just to have fun and be able to play around a campfire. I mostly learned through youtube(by watching acoustic covers of songs and tutorials) and got guitar tabs online. I love the internet.

----------


## Whatsnext

I have very noob piano skills. I practice a few hours per week. Someday I wish to become an epic trance DJ. (not a DJ who produces epic trance, but an epic DJ who produces trance)

----------


## Eyeofnight

I can't really claim to play any seriously. I used to play Tenor Sax (7 years in school.) but haven't played in almost five years now. I currently dabble in piano, guitar, and cello. Mostly piano as it is the easiest to simply start playing without the need for tuning and I have the easiest time improvising on there. My school also has a number of pianos open for practice so I tend to stop by and play between classes.

----------


## Merck

I started playing percussion in the 5th grade and continued for  years through high school.  I didn't really continue after that (graduated in 2001).  I was pretty good at percussion, though not the rock and roll type.  I didn't have a lot of experience with drum set.  Lately, with my musical preferences evolving, I am really interested in learning how to play the cello.  It's my favorite musical instrument in the orchestra.  It has the perfect range to my ears.  Its just too bad that I didn't learn how to play various notes and scales like all the other sections.  I can pick up rhythms pretty well, but learning the different notes and keys will be tricky.  I will make it happen one day, even if I'm really old when I start.  No drum solo has ever provided the same emotional range as a melodic instrument.

----------


## MorningDove

I've been playing piano for 17 years. I took lessons up until a few years ago, and like to play for fun now. Sometimes I can go a week or 2 without playing before I miss the piano, and I usually won't play for more than 2 hours at a time. I teach myself classical pieces, and listen to Youtube videos to help me with the melodies.

----------


## EbbTide000

> violin



Goldenphoniex

I met this busker, playing this piece, on Rundle Mall in Adelaide city. So o o beautiful I cried. 

Enjoy

♥

https://youtu.be/0uZi6uAdB6Q

♥(3:24) 882 views

----------


## goldenphoniex

learned violin for 2-3 years (i played it like a guitar instead of playing with a bow because of my muscular dystrophy)
i quit violin this year and started piano (quite good at it honestly)
just after some months though i started losing interest in piano and instead wanted to pick up electric guitar (i will begin guitar after the summer is finished)
i have only learned some riffs from the internet.

----------


## Mikaa

I finished 6 years of music school. I play guitar and piano, but in the past time the instruments are just collecting dust.

----------


## oneiroer

I've played guitar off and on since high school and I am going to be 31in August. I just started getting intopiano again. I took a piano class in community college a long time ago. Played by ear and got a b or an a in the class. I'm interested in recording got a soundcloud site soundcloud.com/oneironaut26 if anyone wants to check out what I can do in piano and editing. I plan to add electric guitar when I get one soon.

----------


## mooseantlers

I played the penny whistle/recorder pretty well in elementary school, never had much luck with the alto sax or clarinet though and I kinda gave up on myself after that. I've been told I have the perfect fingers for piano/guitar, however I just use them to type at 80+wpm on forums like this  :tongue2:

----------


## goldenphoniex

lol

----------


## PrisonPlanet

I've played piano on/off for about 20 yrs..practice daily rotation of same 4-5 songs (d.bowie d.elfman) try to learn new material every couple months but pretty lazy at it

----------


## naturespirit

I have been playing the cello for five years now, and so far, I am currently learning several advanced concertos, such as Shostakovitch and Prokofiev. Otherwise, I have been learning piano for less than a year, and I can play several well-known Chopin nocturnes. I try to practice at least 8 - 10 hours a week.

----------


## CaesarVD

I used to have piano lessons as a child, and I followed music classes at the local arts center a few months after the piano classes. 
Unfortunately, I no longer know how to play any of these instruments anymore. 

At the arts center, we always had these presentation moments every now and then, and this one time we performed the firetruck song on these keyboards (I can't recall if they were from Yamaha or Roland), and we got to pick our own sound effect. I found a really cool crazy DJ sound effect, but the teacher said I couldn't use that one so I switched to a rock organ. I'm still looking for that exact keyboard and/or that sound effect to make a song with it as a middle finger to that teacher lol

----------

